# First wood working



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well - this winter I tried - scrolling - wood burning - gun stocks - building a buffet (that had a lot of routing) and a bench - lol - lots of time to kill and had a blast doing it. Never touch wood until I retired and had winter days to kill - course had to build a 24 x 24 wood working shop to do it in...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice work Larry. Looks like took your time and did a fine job. I didn't see a router table in your shop anywhere, or am I overlooking it? If not, that would be a nice project. Your shop looks very nice. Cleary makes a nice building. Not a Morton but a lot cheaper. My pole barn is a Cleary. Judging by your truck you live in Ohio too. Again welcome to our woodworking community.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done projects. Your shop is about the same size as mine and it kills me to see all that free floor space. Plain and simple I need one for a garage and one for a shop, or at least one twice as big! Keep up the good work.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice work Larry.

If i had a shop like that i would be living in it.
It certainly looks impressive.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Larry, you're set-up will cause some drooling around the world.Love you're work,tell me, how did you do the pattern on the dovetailed table. Harry in Western Australia (Usually in routing with template guides)


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The shop is fantastic. I'm jealous. You do great work for having just started. Keep it up, have a lot of fun and above all work (play) safely.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice shop and I sure do like the ART,THANKS for sharing , I played with one of them because the boss is a big Elvis fan but your wood burning looks better than the one I played with  so it looks I will need to get my burner out and make one for the BOSS.

Bj 




Fourleftpaws said:


> Well - this winter I tried - scrolling - wood burning - building a buffet (that had a lot of routing) and a bench - lol - lots of time to kill and had a blast doing it. Never touch wood until I retired and had winter days to kill - course had to build a 24 x 24 wood working shop to do it in...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Fourleftpaws...

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*

Nice stuff!!

Nice shop!!

Thank you!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great work Larry, I've never tried any of the artistic stuff. Yours is really nice. I also like your workshop, I wish I had as much space.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Larry, you missed your vocation!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome and very cool stuff, excellent work and a beautiful shop! 

Corey


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks all - you make me feel welcome and better about the work. I guess you are your own worst critic. The pattern you asked about was done free handed and done with a router and gun stock checkering tools. Yes Cleary is a good building and one that I could afford - of course I had to do the inside - but that was okay by me. Well the truck - its parked in Idaho. Also I have a small router table in the corner - but would make a great project to make a bigger one. The floor space was planned and will hopefully stay that way. I wanted room to move and do projects - the only other tool that I wish I had was a planner. But then again - Home Depot and Lows said that they sell very straight lumber!!  ! The only thing that stops me from building more is -lumber. I made a promise to myself that I would only purchase what I need and not have a lumber yard in the shop - good for space - but lots of trips to the lumber yard. My next project will be a shadow box for a retiring commander from the Police Department where I just retired ( or retarded as my grand daughter say.) Any how thanks again for the kind comments. I love to look at all your posts and pictures - gives me true inspiration.
PS: Elvis - glad you knew what I had done - My wife said "who is that" *sigh*
but then again she forgets who I am sometimes....


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

When you decide to get a planer might I suggest looking at the Dewalt 735. I just bought one and they have a $60 rebate at HD and at Lowes till the end of this month. It is a beautiful machine.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll second that recommendation on the DeWalt 735 -- one of the finest tools I've acquired. Every time I buy a new tool, I ask myself "How did I ever get by without this?" 

I planed some purpleheart down to 1/8" thickness for some inlay strips on a cabinet door. And I've used it with my jointer to make some really decent boards from really rough-sawn stock. I am continously amazed at how I ever did much without these two tools (well, I did pretty basic stuff ...)

 

I just got a Powermatic bandsaw, and just ordered some blades, so I've only run some scrap thru it so far. But it is amazing. I am slowly getting rid of the older, cheaper stuff I have to make room for top-notch tools -- and my son-in-law gets free additions to his tool inventory!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Just FYI guys if anyone is planning to buy a thicknesser. The Aussie Wood Review magazine (Issue 54) just did a comparison on the DW735 and the Hitachi P13F. The DW came out on top in most areas (3 cutters vs 2, two speeds vs one, auto carriage lock) but described the Hitachi as user friendly and is only 2/3 the cost. Note that it recommended short work periods for both machines to avoid blowing them up.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Geordie. You can't get much more user friendly than the DW735, especially if you add the Wixey Digital Readout on the thickness gauge ($60). After calibrating it to your machine it tells the exact thickness you are set on (the distance of the blades to the bed). You don't have to use calipers after planing unless you just want to and with the 2 speeds the finish is silky smooth.


----------



## MJCookSr (Sep 17, 2010)

Fourleftpaws said:


> Well - this winter I tried - scrolling - wood burning - gun stocks - building a buffet (that had a lot of routing) and a bench - lol - lots of time to kill and had a blast doing it. Never touch wood until I retired and had winter days to kill - course had to build a 24 x 24 wood working shop to do it in...



Larry; Your work is excellent and beautiful, needless to say I won't be sowing my towel rack for some time.:yes2:


----------



## takakaw (Oct 24, 2010)

well done and nice shop!!


----------



## wpage (May 26, 2011)

Nice work...

Any tips on creating those gun stocks?

Do tell please.
Thanks


----------



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------

